# A Pregnant Pregnant Guppy Update: FRY'S EYES [Go Rhyming Skills.]



## xFishAreFriends

Just now, upon observing Irvette the prego gup, I have noticed a total of three very exciting things.

1. Irve's gravid spot has become a shade or two darker,
2. Her belly has grown quite some bit over the past few days.

and the most exciting...

3. There are these minuscule black dots on her gravid spot! 


Could number three possibly be what I am suspecting it to be!? THE FRY'S EYES!?  
BOY, AM I EVER EXCITED. 
First batch of fry.. ever! 
This should be interesting. 

Go visit this website. I think Irve is at stage 5. I really hope my 10g tank will finish cycling within two weeks.. Otherwise, Ron.. dinner is served.
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/200198-the-stages-of-a-guppy-pregnancy-and-more/

**Edit: Typo in the title. Didn't mean to say Pregnant twice, hah. Sorry!**


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hmm.. Well, that site was interesting. The gravid spot is not dark because of the fish's eyes, though.

Anyway, yes, if you are seeing dark speckles, then things are moving right along and eventually you'll see little gold rings instead, those definitely being the eyes of soon to hatch fry. Yes, I said hatch. Guppies don't get pregnant in the way we do. They just keep the eggs inside until they hatch.

( there are some true umbilically pregnant-getting fish out there, though )


----------



## xFishAreFriends

TheOldSalt said:


> ( there are some true umbilically pregnant-getting fish out there, though )



Wow, interesting! Hm.. No, that's actually a bit creepy.. Haha.


----------



## Revolution1221

congrats on the babies to come. its only the start be prepared for lots and lots especially if you are actively saving babies.


----------



## xFishAreFriends

Revolution1221 said:


> congrats on the babies to come. its only the start be prepared for lots and lots especially if you are actively saving babies.


Actually, depending on how many survive, I plan to give a few away to my friends and then the rest to my LFS for store credit. [; I'll probably keep a few for myself [don't plan on breeding them, though].


----------



## julem35

Fry are always exciting! Good Luck to you!


----------



## xFishAreFriends

julem35 said:


> Fry are always exciting! Good Luck to you!


Thanks!


----------



## Mbuna Keeper

It's always exciting getting your first batch of fry, congrats!

Guppies breed like mad. My first lot of fry came from Platies. Eventually you will not know what to do with them. In the end I used them as feeder fish for my cichlids. A treat they really enjoy!

Sounds sad I know, butin nature not all fry survive. Well that's what I told myself anyway


----------



## xFishAreFriends

Mbuna Keeper said:


> It's always exciting getting your first batch of fry, congrats!
> 
> Guppies breed like mad. My first lot of fry came from Platies. Eventually you will not know what to do with them. In the end I used them as feeder fish for my cichlids. A treat they really enjoy!
> 
> Sounds sad I know, butin nature not all fry survive. Well that's what I told myself anyway


Uh-oh! Poor platies, haha. 

Yes! I am very excited! I am having trouble deciding whether or not I should keep her in a breeder trap of not.. Have you any advice on that subject?


----------



## Mbuna Keeper

I never actually used a breeder trap but it depends on the tank. My old community tank was a 40g and was heavily planted so there was lost of space and little holes for some of the fry to survive in.

I've never had a pregnant guppy but with platies it was quite easy to tell when they are about to drop. From what I have read, you shouldn't mum in the breeder to early or you may stress her.

I will say tho, try not too be dissapointed if this batch is unsuccessful for whatever reason as I am positive that your guppy will get pregnant many more times!


----------



## xFishAreFriends

Mbuna Keeper said:


> I never actually used a breeder trap but it depends on the tank. My old community tank was a 40g and was heavily planted so there was lost of space and little holes for some of the fry to survive in.
> 
> I've never had a pregnant guppy but with platies it was quite easy to tell when they are about to drop. From what I have read, you shouldn't mum in the breeder to early or you may stress her.
> 
> I will say tho, try not too be dissapointed if this batch is unsuccessful for whatever reason as I am positive that your guppy will get pregnant many more times!


Well I might have to then, as there aren't many plants in my tank. 

Thanks, I really hope at least some make it though! It would be so cool to see them grow up[:


----------



## julem35

I own a breeder floater-trap thingy, and I only use it if I find I have a female giving birth in the main and I dont have time to move her to a birthing tank. I use a heavily planted 3 gallon Lee's Kritter Keeper (cuz it was only 5bucks) to let her birth then move her back when she is done. The fish I have will suck the fry through the slots in the sides and eat them, so I would recommend a seperate tank, plus, you can keep a closer eye on them. Good Luck to you!!


----------



## funlad3

That happened to all of my friend's 300 angelfish fry. Except it was the guppies in the net and the angels got sucked in! I laughed really hard though, because I had told him the day before that that exact thing would happen. He should have listened to me! :fun::chair::fun:


----------



## julem35

Mine are now in an 8gallon, doing fantastic. Poor angels!! I hope he got more!!


----------

